# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Σταθερή & Κινητή Τηλεφωνία > Isdn - Pstn >  FILTER OR SPLITTER?

## Nikolaos1976

Καλησπέρα παιδιά, θα ήθελα να σας ρωτήσω αν σε όλες τις συσκευές (τηλεφωνικές) του σπιτιού πρέπει να τοποθετήσω φιλτράκια για την μείωση των θορύβων και αν ναι πώς τα τοποθετώ και τί είδος πρέπει να αγοράσω?

*Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ!!*

----------


## treli@ris

Στην ουσια ο διαχωριστης (splitter) περιλαμβανει και φιλτρο (filter).

Ο διαχωριστης (splitter) εχει 2 εξοδους. Στη μια εξοδο περναει η φωνη, δουλευει δηλαδη σαν φιλτρο, ενω στην αλλη περνανε τα δεδομενα.

Ο διαχωριστης (splitter) χρειαζεται οταν στην ιδια πριζα συνδεονται και τηλεφωνο και μοντεμ/ρουτερ.

Στις υπολοιπες τηλεφωνικες συσκευες του σπιτιου μπορεις να χρησιμοποιησεις μονο φιλτρο

----------

